# Retrofit - Steuerungs- Antriebstausch



## tomatensaft (4 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

jetzt hab ich mal eine generelle Frage. 

Wenn ich bei einer bestehenden Anlage meine Komplette Anlage elektrisch erneuere (Schaltschränke, Umrichter, Steuerung) aber die Mechanik aber komplett gleich bleibt, dannuga muss ich wohl auch diese Anlage auf den neuesten Stand der Technik bringen, oda ?

Mir gehts da um die Sicherheiten wie z.B. den Zugang zu Fahrenden gefährlichen Anlagenteilen eventuell durch nachrüsten von Schutzzäunen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Juli 2012)

So wie ich das sehe und selber bisher gehandhabt habe :  *ACK*


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
s
ehe ich anders:
das dürfte keine "wesentliche Änderung sein" (wenn sich die Maschinengeschwindigkeit nicht erhöht, keine neuen Prozesse dazukommen, keine neuen (anderen) Produkte gefahren werden)


Im Zweifelsfalle aber lieber externe Hilfe holen!!

MfG


----------



## jora (4 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

schlagwort "Risikobeurteilung". Eine Ferndiagnose ist fast unmöglich, überlege dir (schriftlich), ob durch den Austausch neue risiken entstehen, die das bisherige Konzept nicht berücksichtigt oder nicht vorhanden sind (z.B: Tausch Schützschaltung zur SPS).
Ließ zum Austausch auch mal in den entsprechenden Abschnitten zur Interptretation von der MRL.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Tommi (4 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

in Deutschland gibt es dazu die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung (Anhang 1, Mindestanforderungen an Maschinen).
Ich weiß nicht, wie das in Österreich ist.
Muss aber eigentlich ähnlich sein, da alles auf die EU-Richtlinie 2009/104/EG (googeln) basiert

Siehe dort ebenfalls Anhang 1

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## tomatensaft (4 Juli 2012)

Danke erst mal für Antworten.

Das mit den wesentlichen Änderungen ist eben der springende Punkt.

Bestehende Risiken sind mehr als genug vorhanden und das Ding wurde ja komplett neu programmiert, also sind da einige Prozesse und Abläufe auch nicht mehr original.

Das mit der externen Hilfe hatte ich schon - alles in Ordnung - aber das glaub ich eben nicht.

Werd mal wie unten erwähnt die Richtlinien googeln.


----------



## MSB (4 Juli 2012)

Die Richtlinien googeln wird dir aber nicht allzuviel bringen,
letzten Endes läuft das ganze immer auf eine wie auch immer geartete Beurteilung raus, die in aller erster Linie mal irgendwer machen muss,
und das zunächst auch mal vollkommen unabhängig vom Ergebnis, also "wesentliche Änderung" oder halt eben nicht.

Es ist im wesentlichen vollkommen egal ob Risiken vorhanden sind oder nicht, die einzige wirkliche Frage ist, hat sich das objektive Risiko für die Bediener/Instandhalter etc. erhöht oder nicht,
die nächste Frage ist dann hat das Ding überhaupt schon mal ein CE-Zeichen besessen, bzw. wurde es im Fall einer Maschine von vor 1995 schon mal auf den Stand der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung bzw. dem adäquaten Österreichpendant dazu, gebracht?

Hier ein Interpretationspapier der BG Chemie zur wesentlichen Veränderung:
http://www.bgrci.de/praevention/fachwissen/maschinensicherheit/interpretationen-zu-vorschriften/

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (4 Juli 2012)

Ein Retrofit ist immer mit Vorsicht zu geniesen.
Der Austausch von SPS, Antrieben, Umrichtern ist erstmal keine wesentliche Änderung. Dies ist auch im Link von Manuel so beschrieben.
Austausch bzw. Modernisierung von Schutzeinrichtungen ist auch kein Problem.

Ärgerlich bei der Geschichte ist allerdings, wenn du während des Retrofit gravierende Sicherheitsmängel feststellst.
Dann sitzt du nämlich in der Zwickmühle. Mit den gravierenden Mängeln darf man die Anlage - egal ob mit oder ohne Umbau - nicht weiterbetreiben.
Um die Mängel zu beseitigen, kann es dir passieren, dass du ganze Prozedere von Gefährunsanalyse / Risikobewertung machen musst.
Deshalb vorher die Anlage ganz genau anschauen und bei Mängeln den Betreiber darauf hinweisen und die Finger davon lassen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (4 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
man sollte als Betreiber von Maschinen das Arbeitsschutzgesetzt kennen:
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/arbschg/gesamt.pdf
Der Arbeitgeber ist verpflichtet eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung durch zuführen siehe § 5 und 6.
Es sollte Ihm bewusst sein, das er Verantwortlich ist, erst mal egal ob wesentliche Veränderung oder nicht!
Leider habe ich immer wieder Maschineninspektionen sowohl bei Betreibern nach BetrSichV als auch bei Herstellern nach MRL, bei denen ich zu hören bekomme, wurde von x.y abgenommen ist alles o.k.
Ich frage mich welcher Stand von Technik hier Anwendung findet. Es passiert mir bei jeder zweiten Maschine das da erhebliche Mängel oder eben Vernachlässigung des Standes der Technik vorliegt.
Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, wenn man ein Verpackungsmaschine baut eben die 415er Reihe anzuwenden oder eine andere Art von Maschinen gibt doch so viele Typ-C Normen.
Und das schlimmste ist nicht das die Hersteller oder Betreiber da einen Fehler begangen haben, nö ein Experte bestätigt das alles ist i.o. mit Begründungen da bekomme ich noch mehr graue Haare. 
Ich möchte auf keinen Fall damit sagen das ich hier der absolute Experte bin, denn da sind Sicherheitsmängel als gut befunden worden die sieht man schon aus 100m, also auch so ein alter Mann wie ich.
Sorry, hatte in den letzten Tagen mehrere solcher Fälle, Beispiel neue Verpackungsmaschine Materialzugang über Förderband so groß das man ohne Probleme bis zur Gefahr durchlaufen kann, aber der Experte hat gesagt das ist ja dann grob fahrlässig. Jetzt erklärt mal dem Hersteller dass es eben nicht so ist, kann man dann nur Anhand der Typ-C Normen in dem Fall DIN EN 415-7 Anhang C.
Zurück zum Thema, Ihr macht alles neu also ist auch die komplette Doku nachzuführen, es muss eine Risikobeurteilung mit Sicherheitskonzept durchgeführt werden und ihr wendet die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 an. Die Betriebsanleitung wird erneuert da nicht mehr verwendbar. Also wie weit ist das nun von einer neuen CE weg?
Der Betreiber macht eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung mit Betriebsanweisungen und legt den Sollzustand der Maschine für Regelmäßig Prüfungen fest. Wie bei einer neuen Maschine.


----------



## Tommi (5 Juli 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> auch so ein alter Mann wie ich.



nun gib mal nicht so an 

 ansonsten gebe ich Dir recht: "unser Experte hat gesagt, daß da ein Warnschild ausreicht, alles andere ist grobe Fahrlässigkeit..."

das hatte ich auch in den letzten Tagen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Juli 2012)

Sorry, wenn ich mit meinem Beitrag hier ein wenig salopp geantwortet habe - ich habe es allerdings, im Gegensatz zu Safety und Tommy, die ich hier als absolute Profi's einstufen würde, nicht so mit dem Rezitieren und Verweisen auf Vorschriften. Ich selber halte das eher intuitiv. 
Meine Intuition hat mir hier gesagt (aufgrund einer gewissen Erfahrung mit solchen Umbauten) : Kein Mensch wechselt an einer Anlage die Steuerung ohne sich nicht hinterher für den Ablauf relevante Verbesserungen (und somit Änderungen) zu versprechen. 
Vielleicht kommt dann auch noch statt eines riesen Schalter-Pultes eine schicke Visu an den Start.
Bei älteren Maschinen ist i.d.R. (gemäß meiner Erfahrung) die Sicherheit meißt auf einem eher fragwürdigen Level.

Was kann es dann also schaden, auf das Ganze noch einmal einen "genaueren" Blick zu werfen ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Tommi (5 Juli 2012)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Was kann es dann also schaden, auf das Ganze noch einmal einen "genaueren" Blick zu werfen ?



Hallo Ralf,

nichts anderes verlangt die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung, Anhang 1. Du hälst sie also intuitiv ein. 
Wenn Du jetzt sicher gehen willst, dokumentierst Du noch, was Du verbessert hast. Nicht nur die
Steuerungs- und HMI-Sachen, sondern auch z.B. wenn Du im Rahmen des Steuerungsumbaus ein
beim "genaueren" Hinblicken entdecktes fehlendes Schutzgitter montiert hast. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------

